# Root Tabs with AquaSoil



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

This is kind of a silly question, but do you need root tabs with ADA Aquasoil? I know that there is some nutrients in the fertilizer, but those that eliminate the need for root tabs? Maybe only heavy root feeders need them?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You won't need root tabs until the nutrients in your soil are exhausted. In most cases, you'll never need them. That's why one buys ADA Aquasoil. In addition to its buffering power, of course.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It'll be a long time before your plants use up all the nutrients Aquasoil has as it is packed with them... 

So no root tabs 


Sent from my fingers


----------



## Ajax_xajA (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about root tabs, but dry ferts are a must if you're planning on going high tech.


----------

